# iPod Conversion Broken in Tivo Desktop 2.7?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I've noticed converting to iPod format doesn't seem to work properly in 2.7. Has anyone else seen this issue? In particular, while the .tivo file downloaded completely, the ipod converted file gets cut off about halfway through. It's really frustrating.


----------



## lauriekl (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm running Tivo Desktop Plus 2.7 on Vista. My programs transfer fine from TiVo to my computer, but I can't manually or background-edly get the things to convert to MPEG-4 or iPod. The file structure gets created, and an empty placeholder file is created, but they never grow larger than 0 bytes. I have it set to delete the .tivo files after conversion. 

It's super-frustrating that I can't even see list of what is currently converting and what is queued. The little status icon whirs around but I have no idea what it is doing. But, man, is there a major resource hit. Everything grinds to a trickle.

Considering that this is the only reason I upgraded to TD Plus, I'm unhappy. 

Can anyone recommend a cheap codec to buy instead?

Laurie


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

Just go back to 2.6 if you can, it doesn't have that problem.



lauriekl said:


> I'm running Tivo Desktop Plus 2.7 on Vista. My programs transfer fine from TiVo to my computer, but I can't manually or background-edly get the things to convert to MPEG-4 or iPod. The file structure gets created, and an empty placeholder file is created, but they never grow larger than 0 bytes. I have it set to delete the .tivo files after conversion.
> 
> It's super-frustrating that I can't even see list of what is currently converting and what is queued. The little status icon whirs around but I have no idea what it is doing. But, man, is there a major resource hit. Everything grinds to a trickle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I can't get anything to convert for my iPhone in version 2.6!


----------



## lauriekl (Jan 15, 2007)

To the slightly lame response that I should just go back to 2.6 - well, I PAID for 2.7. And, 2.6 won't install. 

I'm very demoralized about the Tivo conversions and will probably give it up as of tomorrow, when my new iPhone arrives. I've currently got a 120gb Zune - converting large amounts of tv to watch on my treadmill sounded like a great idea. But the whole conversion process sucked the life and resources out of my computer, and 16 gb is not so big...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lauriekl said:


> To the slightly lame response that I should just go back to 2.6 - well, I PAID for 2.7.


Actually, you paid for a "Plus" key. That key should work just as well with 2.6. (I'm not commenting on whether or not you should downgrade. I'm just saying that if you do, it needn't mean that you wasted your money.)


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I paid for Plus as well and its virtually useless since the last few versions of Tivo Desktop have been completely broken. And as side note, congrats on being one of the few people to admit to using a Zune. I would have thought most people would be too embarrassed from buying such a piece of crap when they could get an IPod/IPhone, that they would never admit it in public, so nice job.


----------



## lauriekl (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know my key will work with TD2.6 - if I can't figure out why it won't install I will downgrade.

As for my Zune - well, it's been really great, actually. I love having my entire music and picture collection with me. It gets great radio reception. It's been super easy to operate. When I can get the stupid tv shows converted it's been easy to move them over and watch. I know iPods are supposed to be super awesome but the lack of FM was a deal buster for me. Also, all my music was already in wmv format so I didn't have to convert it. 

Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## esb1981 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem with 2.7 - the file conversion for ipod seems to stop about halfway through. Given that I paid $25 for Desktop Plus and this is the only feature I bought for, this is pretty frustrating.

I will see if I can downgrade to 2.6.


----------



## esb1981 (Dec 2, 2007)

I couldn't find 2.6 out there. I read on another thread that the problem could be that when cable companies insert local commercials at a different resolution that somehow messes up the Tivo recording, and then the transfer. The recommendation was to download Video Redo and run a bitstream cleaner. Once I was able to do that, I ran the cleaner utility, and now the programs transfer to iTunes with no problem.

The frustration here is that I paid $25 for Desktop Plus because it is supposed enable me to convert recordings for my ipod. But it doesn't - I have to fork over another $50 for VideoRedo (good thing I have a 2-week trial on that one).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.6.2.exe

Follow the instructions at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/175#reinstalling to completely uninstall 2.7 first. Hope it helps.


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

I had the same problem with iPhone conversions and 2.7. Downgraded to 2.6 again and everything is fine.


----------



## jeromerobles (Jul 9, 2009)

I found the solution is to cancel the process called Transcoder.exe in the task manager processes section after CTRL+ALT+DEL. After cancelling, manually convert the TiVo files and it should work... Worked fine for me, no rebooting needed. I think this resets the list of conversions it makes and somehow can fix it.


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

My tivo desktop was converting fine and then they upgraded itunes and now the video looks like it is having a seizure showing 2 video frames at once and jumping between them. When I transfer it to my ipod touch it shows a blank screen and plays the audio. I have tivo desktop plus 2.7 and itunes 8.2.1.6 The video is fine in tivo desktop unconverted.


----------



## shaunrose (Sep 13, 2001)

I am having the same issue with iPod videos cutting out halfway through. Its frustrating that this issue has not been corrected yet. I'll try to go back to 2.6.


----------



## perilousp69 (Nov 18, 2003)

jgaermom said:


> My tivo desktop was converting fine and then they upgraded itunes and now the video looks like it is having a seizure showing 2 video frames at once and jumping between them. When I transfer it to my ipod touch it shows a blank screen and plays the audio. I have tivo desktop plus 2.7 and itunes 8.2.1.6 The video is fine in tivo desktop unconverted.


I have the exact same problem. Even manually converting won't work. Desktop converts about halfway through and then I get a blank screen with audio.


----------



## Flepzoyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the same problem as Jgaermom and perilousp69.

Is going to 2.6 really the answer? I guess Tivo hasn't acknowledged the issue?


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone ever get a work around for the broken iPod conversion in 2.7?


----------



## perilousp69 (Nov 18, 2003)

I started recording shows ONLY on the High-def channels. That solved my problems for Futurama, Daily Show and Colbert Report. Running out of Tivo space, but my iPod is happy!


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmm. I'll give that a shot. What's odd is I've seen other posts on the Tivo site, so this is a known issue but no fixes.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Although this isn't really a fix, I am noticing recordings from HD/digital channels (those above 100) tend to have less problems than those on standard channels (2-80). Might just be a fluke though, still waiting to see more conversions.

Perhaps, something about recording analog-based broadcasts is screwed up in 2.7?


----------



## DA_MN (Aug 9, 2009)

Flepzoyd said:


> I have the same problem as Jgaermom and perilousp69.
> 
> Is going to 2.6 really the answer? I guess Tivo hasn't acknowledged the issue?


Me too. I haven't found a way to successfully convert any of my TiVo Desktop files and have tried all of the formats, not just iPod. More importantly, we shouldn't have to find workarounds. This is a known problem with the primary feature of desktop plus and TiVo has done nothing to fix it. Very frustrating!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If any of you are VideoReDo customers you should contact Pat (i.e. phd) over on our forums and ask about getting into the H.264 beta. In addition to allowing editing of H.264 files this new version also has the ability to transcode anything it can edit, including TiVo files, to iPod format. So you could use it to open your TiVo files, edit out the commercials and save directly to an iPod compatible format.

For now the program is free and open to all registered TVSuite users. You just have to PM Pat and ask for entry.

Dan


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> In addition to allowing editing of H.264 files this new version also has the ability to transcode anything it can edit, including TiVo files, to iPod format. So you could use it to open your TiVo files, edit out the commercials and save directly to an iPod compatible format.


That's too much work to me. What I like about Tivo Desktop is that its fully automated. Tivo records at night and the next morning my files are transferred/transcoded and ready for my iPhone (you know, when the conversion doesn't break). The idea of going on every day to clean, edit, and transcode every program that gets transferred is unbearable to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Understandable. We actually have an automatic converter program we wrote for an enterprise client a while back. We're considering releasing it as a consumer product just for people like you who would rather have a simple automatic solution. When/If that happen I'll be sure to let you all know about it.

Dan


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

That'd be awesome. One of the things that really irked me about the Mac solution (Toast), is that nothing is automated. You have to spend an hour transferring (or more over WiFi), an hour importing, then an hour to transcode to a specific portable format. The thing that is frustrating about a lot of these programs is that transferring/transcoding can take hours at a time, and having to babysit the application is cumbersome at best.


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm still getting unexpected termination in 2.8, I guess I should go back to 2.6 again.


----------

